# Sickening News: Tallahassee Police



## snuggles (Jul 26, 2008)

blog.norml.org/2008/07/25/abc-news-tonight-the-tragic-death-of-rachel-hoffman-and-the-tragedy-that-is-pot-prohibition/

I saw this story last night and it makes me sick to my stomach. Enough is enough

*ABC News:
After being caught twice with a &#8220;baggie&#8221; of marijuana, 23-year old Rachel Hoffman was reportedly told by police in Tallahassee, Florida that she would go to prison for four years unless she became an undercover informant.

The young woman, a recent graduate of Florida State University, was murdered during a botched sting operation two months ago.

Her case will be profiled Friday on 20/20.

&#8220;The idea of waging a war on drugs is to protect people and here it seems like we&#8217;re putting people in harm&#8217;s way,&#8221; said Lance Block, a lawyer hired by Rachel&#8217;s parents.

The Florida Attorney General&#8217;s office says it is reviewing the procedures and protocol of the Tallahassee police.Rachel&#8217;s case also has raised new questions about state and federal laws related to marijuana possession.

&#8220;I&#8217;m calling her a criminal,&#8221; Tallahassee police chief Dennis Jones told 20/20, who maintains that both drug dealers and drug users are considered criminals to his department.

Under Florida law, possession of more than 20 grams of marijuana is a felony.

Rachel was also found in possession of two ecstasy pills, a felony under Florida law no matter the quantity because it &#8220;has a high potential for abuse and has no currently accepted medical use in treatment in the United States.&#8221;

The Tallahassee police chief says Rachel was suspected of selling drugs and she was rightly treated as a criminal.*


----------



## snuggles (Jul 26, 2008)

tallahassee.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080509/VIDEO/80509031


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you for posting this.....it truley is a tragedy


----------



## LowRider (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah that was a good story on 20/20.  i like the last part of the show when the reporter asked the cop if drug users are criminals and he said yes.  sad


----------



## Tater (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats not a tragedy, its unfortunate and wrong but not a tragedy.  Save that word for things like earthquakes and genocide.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

its crazy is what it is. she had a little mj and it cost her life in the end


----------



## snuggles (Jul 26, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thats not a tragedy, its unfortunate and wrong but not a tragedy. Save that word for things like earthquakes and genocide.


 
Why is it not tragic? Of course genocide is and earthquakes are too as well as catastrophic, but a young girl getting killed isn't? It's a plant for god's sake, if you think it's just unfortunate I have to disagree with you 100%. Did she deserve to die? Do non violent "criminals" deserve to die just cause the man says so....or because they are too lazy to train her or do the job themselves.

And just so you know Tater she has friends on this board maybe you should explian why it's not a tragedy to them. I am not angry but your comment didn't make me happy either, the war on drugs kills people and ruin lives I guess that's just unfortunate. Sounds to me like you drink the kool aid a bit. Like I said I am not angry but if that was all you had to say then don't say anything. Like I said she has friends here and I'm sure they aren't too happy with your comment.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2008)

That is terribly sad.


----------



## Tater (Jul 27, 2008)

You accuse me of "drinking the kool aid" as it were and then tell me that I can't have an opinion.  It wasn't a plant that caused her to lose her life it was stupidity and ignorance from all sides.  It sucks that it happens but the reality is that these things will keep happening because we let them happen.  Her death was a sad event but the real tragedy is that an entire nation stood by and let it happen and they will stand by and let it happen again.  Stupidity and ignorance are both very dangerous traits and even more so when combined.  How dare you twist my words and attempt to make it appear as though I have no care for human life.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 27, 2008)

how discrimmin of leos do this? not just leo all these no up to good friends of leo too  that sux bad time


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 27, 2008)

PLAY NICE, dont make a sad event sadder over bickering, im sure it was a tragic event to the family and friends and it is also a trajedy that our society has come to these means of operations and that we let them . this whole thing is a tragic misjustice on our system and so is our continuence to permit it ..my condolences to your friend and family


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 27, 2008)

tragedy is not the word alright? I got 2 chances to get caught for growin, soo thats not really tragedy ethier!! screw em leos


----------



## Growdude (Jul 27, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thats not a tragedy, its unfortunate and wrong but not a tragedy. Save that word for things like earthquakes and genocide.


 

The reason its not a tragedy is that now there going to relook at some of the MJ laws, really she is more of a martyr in this war on drugs.

Sad but true


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 27, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thats not a tragedy, its unfortunate and wrong but not a tragedy.  Save that word for things like earthquakes and genocide.



Come on! Tragedy is tragedy... Be it 23 years old girl used as a spy or Israil Army killing innocent children in Gaza... Both are the same, strong feasts on weak...


----------



## akirahz (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd of taken the 4 yrs behind bars, because i know that's probably not what i would of gotten anyway. My heart goes out to this young woman's parents, if she so did die over a controversial flowering herb. My sympathies did not falter when i read she had eXtacy.. or was accused of selling.. this does not make her guilty of it, i wouldn't trust the police's word anyway. She was a College Grad, she wasn't a criminal.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 27, 2008)

just goes to show you there is nothing those a--holes want do. and what is sad about it is to them she was just another criminal, but in reality she was a person, a human


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2008)

Please play nice here guys.  Just try to be mindful of others should they have a differing opinion then your own.  This is a pretty sensitive issue.

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2008)

Please play nice here guys.  Just try to be mindful of others should they have a differing opinion then your own.  This is a pretty sensitive issue.

Thanks.


----------



## snuggles (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry Tater, I was just ticked at your reply. I apologize for my behaviour. I think that it is a tragedy for certain reasons.

1. Nobody  should be put in harm's way over MJ. It's tragic that our country has these laws.

2. It's tagic cause in reality she was like a lot of 23 year old college grads., she used MJ and apparently ectasy.

3. It's tragic cause we waste time on a harmless flower IMO

4. It's tagic cause she was a pawn in a game that is really over power, control, and job security...cops get paid for a reason I think they should do their jobs and not involve others.

5. 4 years in prison for 20+grams in Florida is just evil, and anyone who gets their life ruined over it or loses their life over it is tragic IMO.

6. The fact that the cops dropped the ball and got someone killed is tragic, they had her buy stuff that probably sent up red flags and led to her death, they also blame her for leaving the buy point. They take zero responsibility, where were they when she left the buy site. Also they had a 23 year old girl buy a handgun which ended up killing her, all because she had 2 ecstasy pills and some weed. No one deserves to die over non-violent and IMO immoral laws.

7. It's tragic cause it shows that we as a country are willing to stand around and watch the autorities take advantage of so called "criminals".

8. And it's tragic cause it should have never happened period. Regardless of her breaking the law, she was hurting no one, contrary to what our authorities want everyone to think so they can profit from it.

9. It's tragic cause this is America and we should be ashamed that we have this war....



I ws angry the other night I had watched the TV episode on it and it was so wrong. At one point the interviewer asked the Police Chief if he thought Rachel was a criminal, his answer yes. It is my job to get criminals off the street. LOL off the street, you guys got her killed period. They never trained her, and they obviously didn't keep a close eye on her. Plus the whole making her buy a gun thing is just STUPID. If these LEOs and whatnot want to use methods like this they should be held responsible. Our laws and procedures killed this girl plain and simple and are a good example of a meaningless death. The only thing that kills MJ users is the law itself, not the plant. Laws built around greed and control, this was someones daughter and someones friend who died cause she was intimidated into an undercover buy...inexcusable. 

I have one question for the Chief of Police down there....If that was your daughter would you still call her a criminal? Would you have sent her in to make a "STUPID" buy. And by stupid I mean sending her into buy things that probably put up a red flag for the dealers. Sure the dealers killed her, and I hope they fry but the police need to step up and take some responsibility. They make her out to be different than most 23 year olds, hell most 23 year olds are smokers and experimenters. She had her whole life in front of her, and now she is dead for what? A plant, and some lazy LEOs. LEO should earn their money IMO, I do and so do all of you that work for a living. If I have someone do something for me at work that is my job and they drop the ball then it's on me. How come the cops get free rides with this crap. MJ is harmless and we have made a war out of it just so LEO and legal type jobs can have their security. IMO the LEOs are the evil ones here. Getting high on MJ should not be a death sentence or even a prison sentence. Go get the bad guys and leave the good guys alone. Stop wasting our money and imprisoning your own citizens for your own gains. This girl should not be dead it's just sick in my eyes and we allow it to continue...how many destroyed lives before these people come out and say they made a mistake. Just cause it's illegal doesn't make it wrong in my eyes, non violent criminals or breakers of laws should not be harmed by laws like this. Think about it, 20 grams and 2 pills got her killed, but not directly. We perpetuate a war on a flower and brainwash people into supporting bogus policies all for greed and job security it sickens me.

Also you really had to see the episode to get angry, the cops were so uncaring and callous IMO.


----------



## cuy103 (Jul 28, 2008)

Did the 20/20 story already air?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you for the post.


----------



## cuy103 (Jul 28, 2008)

Did the 20/20 story already air?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Snuggles, very well said. I would have to agree with you. I think what saddens  me most about this whole situation,is that we as a society can not and will not for the most part , stick together to correct the problem. we all are too busy and pre -occupied our selves in just trying to survive in this rat race, we have created. it is a trajedy that we as a society can no longer stick together long enough or stay commited long enough to correct these injustices. so many people today voice there opinions about a lot of things but few have the fortitude to really commit to changing these things that are wrong. thats a the true tragedy, what if our ancestors could not of stuck together 100's of years ago there would be no America. our biggest problem in fixing these issues today, is that we seem to be unable to come and stick together as a whole; to over come such injustices and untill we do these things will continue to happen.   

Those who cannot stick together to protect what is Right and Just, will most surely fall alone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

> The Tallahassee police chief says Rachel was suspected of selling drugs and she was rightly treated as a criminal.


And murdered?!?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 28, 2008)

here is the link to the 20/20 story.....

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/story?id=5450550&page=1

Love the ending.... the reporter makes the chief look like a fool...


----------



## SFC (Jul 28, 2008)

All of the events leading up to her death are a complete tragedy, but I will also say that when you choose to become a snitch you take your life into your hands. She was an adult,and she made the choice to not except her punishment, and instead turned informant.  I shed no tears for snitches


----------



## snuggles (Jul 28, 2008)

It aired here last Friday.


----------



## snuggles (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is the 20/20 story

abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=5454035"]abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=5454035


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2008)

SFC said:
			
		

> All of the events leading up to her death are a complete tragedy, but I will also say that when you choose to become a snitch you take your life into your hands. She was an adult,and she made the choice to not except her punishment, and instead turned informant. I shed no tears for snitches


 
That could be.  But cops can also interrogate and bully and get neive folks to do just as they say.  She may have been an adult, but she perhaps hadnt had to face many of lifes tough lessons just yet.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> That could be.  But cops can also interrogate and bully and get neive folks to do just as they say.  She may have been an adult, but she perhaps hadnt had to face many of lifes tough lessons just yet.


They do this to women(no offense, men too) all the time. Scare them into telling. I remeber when I was younger...anytime I got pulled over and a girl was in the car they would pull her off to the side and start lying and trying to scare them to tell about something. Cops are lazy...informants do 90% of their job.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

the law enforcement in america tries to scare the hell out of people and keep them in the dark about their rights...they tried to do it to me.did'nt work.they did manage to do it to a girl i know i louisiana and damn near got her killed too.i may smoke alot of pot but i'm not to stoned to see that we as american citizens need to do something about the butt holes that hold this sort of facist power over us........so some one shake me up and point me at em'...and i have to say that the word tragic fits this thread by deffinition


----------



## snuggles (Jul 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> That could be. But cops can also interrogate and bully and get neive folks to do just as they say. She may have been an adult, but she perhaps hadnt had to face many of lifes tough lessons just yet.


 
Couldn't have said it better.

I hate rats and snitches but I have been arrested before and it is intimidating and they do lie...you best believe it. Also if you watch the video listen to what the Florida state Prosecutor type says...here she was never even charged with anything. Plus let's all face you and I know the War on Drugs is more than just a failure it's a problem. Good people believe what the status quo feeds them, meanwhile the real injustice and evil is the people in charge and enforcing the Drug War laws. I know someone is going to say it's LEO's job, but if they know what they are doing is wrong maybe they should say something or find another job. Using fellow citizens and human beings for ones gain is not nice even if it is part of the job, stand up and say something or like I said find new work one that allows you to sleep at night. I've said it before and I will say it again if you can take advantage of another human being, cause them harm or help perpetuate "damage" to others and still look at yourself in the mirror every morning you have a problem. I know cops have jobs, but they should stop being robots, I mean if they outlawed oak trees tomorrow a lot of cops would enforce that law cause someone said so and "it's my job"...it's sick. The Drug War is not justice, it's abuse of the system. The Drug War is responsible for all the violence and crime that comes with it, the Drug War hurts everyone I guess why they chose the word WAR to begin with, if you have a war you need an enemy (not drugs but citizens) and some weapons (LEO) and their is going to be a mess. They need more crime to justify job security and revenue, in reality violence is their business without it they seem unneeded and we would have a safer society. I mean look at gangs and what they have become since the war started...they are big time and no longer controllable, they should have been more cautious about what they wished for in my eyes, they created a MESS for you and I and our loved ones and try and dress it up nice for us. 


And the interviewer did a great job, I'm sure the police shief is usually the one asking those questions...

He had the chief look like one of us "criminals"...

"that's not what I asked" "answer the question" LOL brilliant


----------



## mawth420 (Jul 28, 2008)

that is ridiculous. My sympathies


----------



## sleepwalker (Jul 28, 2008)

Just another case of the man holding us down. This story shouldn't go awat, not until The police make things right with her family. A tragady!!


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 28, 2008)

war on drugs is doing more bad than good...

ive been seeing this preview for a show "vice cops"  
does anyone think this is stupid besides me? heres cops, raiding houses and arresting people for there vices.. as if having the vice isnt bad enough they gotta smash your door in with guns drawn and take you to jail for it.. and now the cops who do it get a tv show to glorify them... now lets take these cops and try to make them tv stars???? is it just me or does that seam extreamly dumb... making entertainment out of ruining peoples lives and making cops tv stars... god whats wrong with this country.. 

Lesson to be learnd from this... NEVER turn CI to cover your own ***.. it will get you in the long run..


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 28, 2008)

WOW  this video is crazy.. they gave her 13 grand and said make tha deal here... thats it.. they should be locked up for that.. rediculous


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

> does anyone think this is stupid besides me?


I do. Gives them a reason to be bigger jerks to show they are "the good guys". Imo, cops are the biggest and worst gang in the US.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I do. Gives them a reason to be bigger jerks to show they are "the good guys". Imo, cops are the biggest and worst gang in the US.


most law enforcment anyway. i have a few friend cops that don't smoke but still hang out while i do and could'nt care less that i grow my own squeef,but yeah most of them suck


----------



## palafox (Aug 5, 2008)

This is so sad.  The government is making war on its own citizens

Palafox


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 5, 2008)

Im sorry to here her die for petty crimes, florida is a ***** with mj laws trust me i stay there


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I saw that in news, jeez, leos mocking that college grad girl  is criminal!!  that is sooo WRONG!  shes smart, on way to have job, she knew what to do..  thats when I mourn and bow my head down and say this to myself " I gotta teach my children to do right things with me and not deal with others!!" just like I told my family members,  just please ask me for some, not ask others for some!


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 7, 2008)

no, 20/20 didnt!!! I checked out,  they didnt!!   omg  leos keep their faces low and avoid at all cost to think they are bad....    oh god... i have a baby girl,  im scared for her!    over little drug bust... this girl died over a little bust! god..

that it,  that it..   im getting that video and upload to youtube   I will get yall the tinyurl to check it out mafoo youtube is strong as 20/20 for all i do cares!



			
				cuy103 said:
			
		

> Did the 20/20 story already air?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 7, 2008)

*Truly sad and very upsetting*. I cant believe they set her up to buy $13,000 worth of cocaine and Ecstasy. And then wanted her to buy a handgun. OMG!!! She was as good as dead before she got there. And these cops..... man I'm done. This story has truly pissed me off beyond belief.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Aug 7, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Thats not a tragedy, its unfortunate and wrong but not a tragedy. Save that word for things like earthquakes and genocide.


 
True.


Stuff like this happens alot. That story just got shown.
Thousands of others never get heard or shown.


The world is a tad bit over populated anyway.:holysheep:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 7, 2008)

Pretty sad we have these IDIOTS running this country, this happens over a friggin plant. Sad, very very sad.


----------

